
PJON network protocol stack specification v3.0 - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJON-protocol-specification-v3.0.md
======
gioscarab
Ciao, I have specified and implemented this network protocol from scratch with
the help of the internet community in 7 years of intense work. Many good
points now embedded in the protocol specification come from here, so I hope to
know what do you think about it and how you would use it :)

Happy tinkering and happy new year!

